# What is my dog's breed?



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

What is this dog breed? My friend gave this to me and he said he don't know what breed it is all he knows is that he's Russian and he's guard dog (he's going to be tall). Can anyone try and guess what breed it is?










If you cant guess I hope you can tell me what age you can guess more easily.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

harrypotter said:


>


I don't know... but he sure is intimidating.



You keep posting about guard dogs. What could you possibly need a gaurd dog for?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That dog is neither russian or going to be tall. From the pic you'll be lucky if he hits 50 pounds. He looks to me like a jack russell/italian greyhound cross. The pup is about 12-15 weeks old isn't it?

if it were ANY russian breed the only one I can think of that is remotely close to looking like your pup would be a borzoi and they would have MASSIVE growth plates in their front legs like this borzoi pup which is also about 15 weeks old.
Borzoi are not noted for their "guarding" abilities.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like a smallish mix to me. I could definitely buy JRT but I do think I see sheltie or some other collie type in there. How old and what weight? Looks like he'll be a small/medium dog.

either way definitely not a super tall Russian guard dog breed.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

You should name him Ivan Drago. 'cause he's a big scarey Russian.


I sure hope he's not trying to pass it off as n Ovtcharka.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> That dog is neither russian or going to be tall. From the pic you'll be lucky if he hits 50 pounds. He looks to me like a jack russell/italian greyhound cross. The pup is about 12-15 weeks old isn't it?
> 
> if it were ANY russian breed the only one I can think of that is remotely close to looking like your pup would be a borzoi and they would have MASSIVE growth plates in their front legs like this borzoi pup which is also about 15 weeks old.
> Borzoi are not noted for their "guarding" abilities.


No way. I call photoshop'd. No way those legs belong on that dog! They're like tree trunks!

And, um, yeah. That dog is going to hit 30 pounds, tops. How does your friend know THOSE facts about the dog (which are strange facts if that's all he has)? Did he see the mom?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope not photoshop'd. Greyhounds, deer hounds, and irish wolfhounds are the same way.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'm callin dibs on a 10 lb jack russel yorkie mix.


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

You said that he will be less than 50 pounds, do you mean he will be huge or small?


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

harrypotter said:


> You said that he will be less than 50 pounds, do you mean he will be huge or small?


Looks like a small to medium sized mutt. 20-50 lbs.


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

I think he is going to be large and maybe a grey hound as Dog_Shrink said.

This is my dog:









This is a greyhound:


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

He is about 14 weeks old. are his ears going to stand?

I took this picture now:


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

There's some similarity in the facial coloring, but multi-generational mutts tend towards a sandy appearance and a black mask is quite common. The body types aren't very similar and neither is the coat. Your dog looks like he has a double coat, and greyhounds have very thin, single coats.

How old is your dog now? The dog in the first picture looks a lot older than the first picture you posted.

Edit: His ears might stand. He's looking more like a collie/shepherd cross.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He is definitely not a greyhound. Or a borzoi. Neither of those are guard dogs.

He looks a bit bigger in some of these shots but not like a 'large' breed. How much does he weigh now? I'm going to guess 30-50 lbs tops...


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

He is about 14 weeks now, does his weight look well? and yes he is about 35 lbs.


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

he looks like a collie mix to me - very cute and in good weight IMO.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Dang there went my 20lb guess.


Honestly in the picture with the ears, I see a lot of German Shepard in him.

But in the picture above teh greayhouse it looks like a fox. 


Greyhound Shepard maybe?

Could make for a super guard dog... could you imagine an attack German Shepard witht eh speed of a Greyhound?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, I don't think he looks intimidating at all ... I think he's quite a cutie!!!


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

infiniti said:


> Awwww, I don't think he looks intimidating at all ... I think he's quite a cutie!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

His paws look pretty big in that second pic --- he is a really good looking dog - maybe in the Spitz breed?


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

Donna5503 said:


> His paws look pretty big in that second pic --- he is a really good looking dog - maybe in the Spitz breed?


Yes his paws are big. I cant wait, i want to see how he will look like when his big.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Let me just say that you can never be sure of what a mutt is. Take it from me. I adopted a "spaniel/lab mix" from a rescue center.. at the time, she sure did look like that.. but within a couple months, she changed completely. She doesn't even look like the same dog now. To this day, we're still unsure about what breeds she is. Just terrier of some sort. lol.
That being said, the dog in the pictures looks VERY very cute! I love the ears!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Depending on how the picture is taken, it is very hard to judge size from a photo. How tall is the dog and what does he weigh. If you can take a picture alongside something to compare him with it helps. That is why people with very small dogs sometimes take a picture of them alongside a coke can or something. The pup is obviously a lot younger in the first picture.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You can not judge the overall adult size of a dog by the size of his paws. You have to look at his ankles and the growth plates on those front legs. THAT is how you can determine how big yor dog is going to be. The alrge paw thing is a myth. 

Look at this great dane pup. His paws aren't huge but his ankles sure are and he has TONS of bone on those front legs









Same thing with this rott pup... small paws, HUGE ankles.









Now look at this pit puppy (who shouldn't get to be more than 40-50 pounds and how small both his ankles and paws are.









Same thing with this aussie cattle dog... small paws and ankles, not a lot of bone on the front legs... also should weigh about 40 lbs when full grown. 









As much as I'd like to say that your dog is going to be 60 pounds plus, it really is not likely to happen, but that's ok because when it comes to protective nature size is just an enforcer. My english shepherd Luna (who isn't any bigger than an aussie shepherd) is the best guard we have in the house even over my 80 lb boxer/bulldog.


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 29, 2010)

StellaKin said:


> Let me just say that you can never be sure of what a mutt is. Take it from me. I adopted a "spaniel/lab mix" from a rescue center.. at the time, she sure did look like that.. but within a couple months, she changed completely. She doesn't even look like the same dog now. To this day, we're still unsure about what breeds she is. Just terrier of some sort. lol.
> That being said, the dog in the pictures looks VERY very cute! I love the ears!


What age does a dog stop changing?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Depending on the breed or Mix, between 1 year and 2 years...if its a Large Breed you can see Changes all the way up till 4 years of age and more. Also if its a long coat, Changes in coat and Filling out of coat can continue till 6-7- or 8 years.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

HP, your puppy is so adorable. I just want to hug him and spoil him. Bad choice, I know.. But seriously, he is quite cute.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Your pup looks like a pariah
and my guess is that yes his ears will stand up


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Cute, but I'd damn near bet the farm that this dog hasn't got an ounce of sighthound blood in him. He is certainly no Borzoi or Greyhound.


----------

